# Anyone have any "artsy" photos of horses/tack?



## GiveMeGrace (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey guys!
So, I'm in an AP art class, and am currently building my portfolio (12 concentration pieces) to apply to colleges.
Naturally, I chose a horse theme.
I've run out of source material though! (Lack of good photos)

I was wondering if anyone had any "artsy" photos of saddles, tack, or unique photos of horses (odd angles, perhaps?) that they would be willing to let me use/alter.

At some point I'd really like to do a cool black and white piece of an english saddle, but hey, I'll take anything you've got. xD

Although I don't have any of my real pieces uploaded to this computer, here's one I did in a paint program on the computer, entitled "Companion".

(Blood content/ disclaimer http://imageplay.net/img/m7Gbd128759/Untitled_4_medium.png)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yikes! taht is scary!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

I took these the other weekend, if they are of any use I'd love to see what you can do with them


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I do have a few. Well I consider them artsy. If you use them could you somehow credit me for taking the photo?


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

I never thought of that, if you would give credit to photo somehow then go for it with these pictures.

thanks!


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I somehow managed to capture this with my phone. feel free to use, although i would like credit as the photographer =D thanks!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope it will be helpful.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I know they're big, sorry!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Ummm, okay..... 
Just curious about the pic you did post as an example of your work.

Was the horse suppose to be the one that inflicted the injury on the man?
Oh, and is that the kind of editing you are planning on doing with the Forum member pics?


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

my theory is that the horse and man are companions, they went into battle together (he's wearing armour) and they came out together bc they took care of one another? 

not sure, but i don't think the horse inflicted the injury.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

kstinson said:


> my theory is that the horse and man are companions, they went into battle together (he's wearing armour) and they came out together bc they took care of one another?
> 
> not sure, but i don't think the horse inflicted the injury.



Oh, yes I see the armor, and a sword, now that you say that!
(my laptop was catching some serious sun glare the first time I peeked at it...)
I like your theory...
Whew, well that makes me feel better. :wink:
Thanks.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

I have lots, sorry if its overflow.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess I better ad a couple too!

In the first pic you can actually see Domino's shadow reflected in his eye.....


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's one of mine. It's horse related.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/photography-well-practicing-anyways-76977/page2/


Look at this thread. Her photography is wonderful.


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Brandon <3


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i have a couple that Gillian took of my boys


























and i have a couple of others that my friend took of Petey a while back


----------



## sarahandpan (Jan 9, 2011)

hey is that picture an equuis theme?? some of the photo's are great i would love to take some of my mare but they always come out really poor  sorry


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

One of my favorites.










aaaand:









I have some of goats too. ;D


----------



## GiveMeGrace (Jan 19, 2011)

These all look wonderful!
DamnedEvans and FoxyRoxy, I will most likely do two of yours. I'll upload them when I'm finished. ^^

Also, CopperSpots, hah, I've gotten that reaction quite a bit actually. 
I intended it to be a piece centered around the relationship of a cavalry horse and a knight- and the courage and trust it takes for both to last through a battle.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

here's some of mine...







I have tons of my horses' eyes but this one I like the most..














this one is my favorite.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

My horsicle 
I have more but they're on my phone


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a few, but not as many since I am limited to my laptop.






































I took this photo, but it is not my horse. His name is Topper and he belongs to someone I know.









Deja and her best friend from her old boarding place, Zorro.




























Okay, I won't over load you too bad. 
Also, Damned E. you should totally send me one of those halters!:wink: They are really cool and there isn't anything like it floating around my neck of the woods. Very pretty.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

@ grayshell38 :  it's funny that you like them. I don't even know from where we have them. When we save horses from the streets they come with this kinds of halters. I won't find them in the stores so I think that they are handmade. Very strong and durable though.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)




----------

